# Do you use your local LBS?



## speccy1 (2 Dec 2015)

I don`t!

Mine is run by a husband and wife outfit, husband is good as gold - if you are allowed to speak to him, wife is a rude obnoxious bitch!! Have given them the benefit of the doubt too many times, and won`t be any more.

The next nearest are very helpful and friendly, but keep very limited stock. That`s fine but if you need something "now" you are stuffed.

So, my regular pit stop is 5 miles away, they tick every box, and always happy to help, failing that it`s the Specialized concept shop about 30 mins away! A pain to get to but can always help me out if I`m stuck.

What do you guys do?


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Dec 2015)

I have a few locals in Teesside.

I use Paul Curran Cycles for repairs and servicing of road bikes.

GT cycles or Yarm cycles for odd jobs like truing wheels as more interest for this kind of work than Paul as its winter hack standard.

For consumables, clothing and spares I usually go mail order as they come nowhere near online prices which is understandable but price point is my priority.

In terms of brands I go for Altura first as they are a local company. 

My bikes, bar my C2W one is local.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2015)

There must be 10 bike shops within 5 miles of me, spoilt for choice I guess, I have used the second closest most recently, they are cheaper and more flexible than the closest 

Clothes get bought online from places with free returns as virtually no shop anywhere keeps virtually any women's clothing in my size on the shop floor

Parts I'd usually buy online as cheaper and pay the LBS premium for fitting which still works out cheaper mostly! And I actually enjoy the online shopping process!


----------



## steve50 (2 Dec 2015)

My lbs is rubbish, tells me he won't touch carbon bikes, no up to date stock, tries to fob customers off with 2nd hand parts at silly prices, not impressed!! I get all the parts I need through online shops as well as all my cycle gear.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (2 Dec 2015)

Me neither.

I've learnt to do all the maintenance and assembling jobs myself so I cannot think what I'd need them for nowadays.

Parts are all bought online.

I do see that lots of club members use them and that is good I think.


----------



## speccy1 (2 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> My lbs is rubbish, tells me he won't touch carbon bikes, no up to date stock, tries to fob customers off with 2nd hand parts at silly prices, not impressed!! I get all the parts I need through online shops as well as all my cycle gear.


Mine does that, the evil witch....sorry, female co-owner says there is no need for carbon here so won`t touch it. Cycling is MASSIVE here, if she emerged from the stone age it would be one hell of a shop. Nice to watch the old bag struggle though!!


----------



## RichardB (3 Dec 2015)

My LBS is the only bike shop in town (excepting Halfords) so I feel kind of duty bound to support them. If we never used bike shops, there wouldn't be any bike shops, and that would be a shame. But it's a very small outfit with a limited range, and mainly oriented to road bikes or hire hacks for the tourist trade. But they were very decent to me when I bought a bike there, kept it a few weeks and then decided to change it - a small financial hit to reflect that they would be selling the first bike cut-price as a demo, but I feel I was treated fairly. Next nearest is about 15 miles away, and I haven't ventured there yet. But to be honest, I have got quite a bit from Halfords. I'm still at the stage of buying cheapish stuff to see how it pans out (clothing, V-brakes for the MTB and so on) and I am happy with what I have got there. Good staff, 10% BC discount, and a big range of stuff. I was last a 'serious' cyclist about 30 years ago, when Cliff Pratt in Hull was my LBS. I loved going in there!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2015)

I use my (6 minutes walk away) LBS,he's very cheap and knowledgeable so he does ok with repairs.from non mechanically minded ones like me. He doesn't sell bikes,apart from the odd clunker. I try and do my bit to keep him going, it's nice to have some cycling representation in a small town with not much cycling interest.


----------



## mustang1 (3 Dec 2015)

Near my dwelling is a bike shop a mere 10 minutes walk away and I really should use them. They're always busy though so while that's good, it doesn't really excuse me for not visiting them more often. 

Near my work there are 5 Chaim stores within 10 minutes walk and one within 1 minute so that's where my business goes for servicing and bike purchases (though I've bought bikes from all the stores bar 1).

Clothes, tools and spare parts are always bought online. 

Ps I see Specialized concept store in Covent garden is no longer listed on the website. Did they close down and I wonder why? (The store was a bit secluded in a side street).

I want to try some local private mechanics but I never seem to get round to it.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2015)

Different shops for different bikes here but most of the actual fitting of parts is done by me (I don't like buying parts online), although the closest is about 3 miles away in Leicester itself I'll very often go past that to get to the place I know is better for the bike I'm working on. For 'high end' stuff Websters Cycles have been very good and I have to rate Julies (although they are pricy) but for general bits Cyclops in Syston and Bob Warners are my shops of choice.


----------



## contadino (3 Dec 2015)

My LBS is owned by a mate of mine, but it's not very good. Only does mountain bikes, massively overpriced, and the few times I've called on him to help me fix an issue it's been a disaster.

Another shop 15km away was really helpful the first time I went there but ripped me off the second time.

So now I buy everything online from the UK or Germany and learn how to fix problems on YouTube.


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2015)

Welling Cycles is great. He used to do all the work on my bikes but as I've learnt to do more he gets less business and more of me raiding his spares box. He still does my wheel builds and the occasional "I don't know what I've done but it's all in here" visit where I hand him a bike and a plastic bag full of bits. 

He's never offered me a coffee yet though.


----------



## Crandoggler (3 Dec 2015)

No.

I'm not in the business of creating a false relationship with a shop or person. Especially if they're in the business of making money.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2015)

I have a great relationship with my local repair shop. For buying new stuff there's a few shops in town that I would go to if needing to inspect in person before buying. And Decathlon's not far from work so that gets a fair bit of my trade too. But for routine parts I buy online.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Dec 2015)

There's 2 'proper' ones near me
I used one once and won't be using again, despite their glowing local reputation
The other one I use far more frequently, but that's mainly for clothing.


----------



## gaz71 (3 Dec 2015)

My nearest Lbs has closed down after being there for around 100 years.My next nearest one is Moores which ive always found very good for new bits and pieces for my bike and nice friendly staff.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2015)

For repairs and servicing I use a shop approx 18 miles away, small shop with good service and advice and best price for my new wheels, (get good customer service = will go back). Bought my bike 42 miles away, good service, great mechanic but too far for regular trips. My next bike is available at Halfords or Edinburgh Bikes but will probably order from Edinburgh Bikes.
Alpine Bikes is near work so pop in at lunch time for spontaneous purchases, clothes, gloves, bottles, etc.
If I am making a specific purchase I will check out prices and usually buy online. 
I did venture into Evans when I was in Glasgow but was apparently invisible!


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> No.
> 
> I'm not in the business of creating a false relationship with a shop or person. Especially if they're in the business of making money.


That's quite sad to hear. Yes they are in the business of making money but they are also founts of knowledge that may not be available on YouTube. Mine also holds a spares supply that I can never hope to match and often gives me bits and pieces out of it for free. Without his help, I'd have had to buy a new set of mudguards (£30) after my bodged first attempt at fitting them. In the end, it cost nowt extra and he also told me where I'd been going wrong.

Still, the more people that don't want to build a relationship with him, the easier it is for me to get my commuter to the front of the repair queue when I need a wheel fixing urgently.


----------



## Jimidh (3 Dec 2015)

No matter how many videos I watch I always muck up any repairs I do!!

I have two shops I use regularly in the Edinburgh area. 

Criterium Cycles near Dalkeith is excellent and I also use Edinburgh Bike Coop in Bruntsfield. All have good knowledgable staff.

EBC have a better range of stock but I prefer Criterium for servicing etc.


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2015)

My local shop is less than a mile freewheel away, it has a very good relationship with my club and is run by two great guys, but I do all my own maintenance and parts are usually sourced online cheaper, if I ever cosidered buying a complete Scott or Cannondale I would ask them for a quote as they do seem to get some good deals, but I enjoy building from scratch and sourcing all the components myself.


----------



## outlash (3 Dec 2015)

There's two in town. Neither of them hold the sort of stock that I would use so I buy online and there's only one I've used a couple of times for issues I can't fix. However, a couple of weeks ago I took a wheel in to get retrued and it's come back with a flat spot large enough to make it unrideable. He claimed it'll need a rebuild, I know it's worse than when I gave it to him. I won't be going there again.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2015)

I am yet to find a great LBS near me. I have tried a few and all have made a mess of repairs. I have had a few recommendations for a local mechanic, but so far not had a need to use him as I try and complete most things myself.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Dec 2015)

I enjoy doing my own fettling. Order components online. I haven't needed help from any LBS, so far at least, and don't browse there then but online. My conscience is clear in that respect.

I have never understood this feeling that Everyone should support their LBS. Like its some sort of disrespect if you don't.

If you like the LBS relationship, great. If you don't, great. It's everyone's choice. 

People don't say it about their car main dealer, for example. Or for any other type of shop.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Dec 2015)

I use my local Giant shop for pretty much everything . I like riding bikes not fixing them 
If i see a real bargain i will run it by them first to see if they can do the same deal or even get the product .


----------



## mickle (3 Dec 2015)

I ride past my local bike shop to get to the local bike shop I work in.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> I ride past my local bike shop to get to the local bike shop I work in.


Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Oldfentiger (3 Dec 2015)

I trained as an engineer so I take pleasure in tackling the maintenance jobs myself. 
However, as I didn't have the appropriate tool, I asked the LBS about replacing one of the bottle cage nutserts on my Trek hybrid (steel frame).
As I'd originally bought the bike from them I was a bit surprised when they quoted me £25.
Sod that - borrowed the tool from a mate, did the job myself in 10 mins flat.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Dec 2015)

There a loads of good local bike shops in Newcastle / Gateshead and I use them all. We're spoilt for choice really.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2015)

We have a good bike shop in the village, less than a mile from me. A 6 mile trundle down down the Tarka Trail to Barnstaple and there are four proper bike shops and H alfords. Of the four, three are very good and two have in house cafes. I try to spread my custom around the best three.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (3 Dec 2015)

LBS is just to pricey, I would like to support them but everything is cheaper online. I also do must maintenance myself using you-tube or google.


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2015)

I used to, but then I moved away.... I still use them but I have to pass who knows how many on my way there! Actually he did mention knowing my nearest one that I've not been into so I ought to at least pop in and see what they have sometime.


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2015)

Yup - nearest is in the next village.
OH does his own fettling, but although I probably could I'd rather pay the LBS to do it. And there are the odd things that I don't have the tools for (e.g. needing a pop rivet to refasten a mudguard - not worth buying the rivet gun for the sake of the couple of quid the bloke charged me for fixing it).
And where I used to live, I used the LBS for repairs etc and buying small bits like brake blocks.


----------



## Arrowfoot (3 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> There must be 10 bike shops within 5 miles of me, spoilt for choice I guess, I have used the second closest most recently, they are cheaper and more flexible than the closest
> 
> Clothes get bought online from places with free returns as virtually no shop anywhere keeps virtually any women's clothing in my size on the shop floor
> 
> Parts I'd usually buy online as cheaper and pay the LBS premium for fitting which still works out cheaper mostly! And I actually enjoy the online shopping process!



10 bikes shops within 5 miles? Is there really a bike heaven?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2015)

LBS is part of a small chain, Cycles UK. Really good, nice and friendly. I don;t buy much in there to be honest but when I want some thing done I can't or wont handle, I'll give it to them to do. I also buy small things like inner tubes etc when I do go in.


----------



## Arrowfoot (3 Dec 2015)

LBS can no longer compete on product price but more on service pricing. With rising rentals and wages, service is now a struggle as well. There is a guy in our local that gives sermons on supporting locals to be popular but we have seen enough deliveries to suggest that it is pretty much online in his household. I guess he too needs to live within his means.

I am more keen on bike cooperatives like Brixton Cycles. To me that is a viable cause and a collective cause at that. You can see the pride and stoic approach to their cause. It not driven by profits alone as everyone has a stake in looking after their customers and their business (more like their cause and their interest in cycling)


----------



## glenn forger (3 Dec 2015)

Mine is increasingly eccentric and erratic and forgetful, won't name him cos I'm still happy but every visit turns into a saga.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2015)

Yes. They just reopened after a huge refrurb and are now a premier giant dealer. Planning to nimble down next week for a coffee and biscuit on their sofa, and doubtless my wallet will appear in my hand.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Dec 2015)

Im trying to do more fettling myself these days but for the major jobs I use the Elementals in Newmarket and it's excellent. Also Ben heyward in Horningsea - which is very good indeed too, and always friendly. I'm quite proud to say I've never yet set foot in the halfords in Newmarket!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Dec 2015)

I have 2 in my local town that I use and they are brillant. I use one for bits and the other for bikes. One sells Koga bikes and the other doesnt. But I am in them both most weeks for a chat or a coffee.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Dec 2015)

My LBS repair shop is fab (Bike Rehab in Sheffield if anyone is interested).

They don't do sales, and I'm afraid I buy from whoever is cheapest when buying bikes/parts/accessories.

I had a right to do a few years ago with a local chap who did repairs. He took OH's bike in for repairs and then just couldn't get him to give it back. Still not sure to this day what was going on!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-held-hostage-any-trained-negotiators-here.124042/


----------



## further (3 Dec 2015)

I used mine yesterday,to fettle derailleurs after I had fitted new cable inners and outers.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> 10 bikes shops within 5 miles? Is there really a bike heaven?


SW London is a bit of a hotbed, I'm also less than 15 miles from central london. So within 15 miles there are dozens! Not to mention halfords


----------



## mjr (3 Dec 2015)

I buy various bits from Anglia Motor Cycles and they have fixed bikes in the past. I try to buy from small chain Richardson's sometimes, now that they've got a decent manager in there, but the parts I want are often a bit too retro for them to stock and if I have to order, I may as well get them delivered to my office, not 4 miles away from me. If I want parts at a weekend, Wilco Fast Fit often have them. I used to buy from another but they're now the furthest away and they seemed to have forgotten to put grease in headset bearings which rather blew my trust away. Half odds is actually my nearest but I only use it if I really really want something 6-8pm Mon-Wed (to fit before the next morning, perhaps) because it's just such an awful depressing "retail experience".


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Dec 2015)

I do use my local LBS and bought my Specialised MTB there. 
My bikes go into them for the stuff I can't do myself and I'll buy some bits from them.
The service is great but the prices....not so! I know it's overheads of running a shop etc but I'll often buy bigger items online, especially clothing and safety stuff.


----------



## Ian H (3 Dec 2015)

Yes, several of them, for parts. I do all my own maintenance. My current frames are all either bespoke or second-hand.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Dec 2015)

User13710 said:


> @speccy1 did you know that the "L" in "LBS" stands for "local" ?


 Ummmm, yes


----------



## Shed_head (3 Dec 2015)

I do 90% of my own maintenance and put my summer bike in to the LBS for a checkup once per year, my winter bike I do myself. They are very good though and will price match online purchases as long as its not in a sale but I get all my clothing / shoes etc... Off Sportspursuit at the end of the season so I get top gear at around 70% off. Saves me a bundle!! They do also arrange some good rides and events, have there own kit that they sell which then generates a lot of its own business, and a strong brand.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> I did venture into Evans when I was in Glasgow but was apparently invisible!


My wife and I have both had the same experience in Evans Edinburgh. The likes of Evans don't count as LBS's no matter how local they are.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2015)

I was properly spoilt for the few years I lived in Derby when one of my LBS's was Mercians.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Different shops for different bikes here but most of the actual fitting of parts is done by me (I don't like buying parts online), although the closest is about 3 miles away in Leicester itself I'll very often go past that to get to the place I know is better for the bike I'm working on. For 'high end' stuff Websters Cycles have been very good and I have to rate Julies (although they are pricy) but for general bits Cyclops in Syston and Bob Warners are my shops of choice.



I use Websters, been brilliant for me, lost count the number of times I've gone in on a Saturday morning with a problem and they've sorted it whilst I waited.


----------



## graham bowers (3 Dec 2015)

I'm not too impressed with the one in my closest town, seems to have a bit of an arrogant attitude. I use others nearby but also buy online. I do all of my own servicing and repairs.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2015)

My "real" LBS is owned by a guy with the personality of a brick. I really tried to support them e.g. if they were 50% over priced I would say........."I don't expect you to match but what's your best". I even got them to put a new cassette on when I could have got it 30% cheaper at one of the BIG stores. But now I Have given up trying and tend to shop around.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I use Websters, been brilliant for me, lost count the number of times I've gone in on a Saturday morning with a problem and they've sorted it whilst I waited.


Does Graham still work there since the move, top guy but Martin (the owner) is pretty good too.


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2015)

My lbs has closed down now. They were fairly priced for parts and accessories but said that I didn't need a new chain when they serviced my old bike and weren't interested in investigating the creaky peddles. I took it to Evans, Trafford who were fantastic. They have since sorted out the gears on my new bike that the shop I bought it from couldn't get right. Whenever I have called in they have always been friendly, helpful and courteous. It's the easiest lbs for me to cycle to. 
The best lbs I've been to recently that fixed my bike after my crash isn't local at all, it's Pop-up Bikes in the city centre and you can get coffee and cake too.


----------



## Gert Lush (3 Dec 2015)

I always go to my lbs when I need work done on my bike. There's been issues before when I've been in shop waiting for an hour before one of their staff changed my cassette because the mechanic hadn't got round to it. But to be fair to them they didn't charge me labour on it as I'd been waiting for so long. Also they forgot to tell me to collect my wheel before as well which bugged me.

Price wise they're a bit more expensive but nothing too bad and they're very good with offering their knowledge/experience with things. They even offered to talk me through a cable change on the phone if I was unsure what to do. 

Never buy my clothes in there though.


----------



## contadino (3 Dec 2015)

Coffee and cake in a bike shop would be some sort of nirvana... Envious doesn't even come close to describing my feelings on that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Does Graham still work there since the move, top guy but Martin (the owner) is pretty good too.




Graham left last year, I sometimes see him on a morning riding down the Great Central Way.


----------



## Crandoggler (3 Dec 2015)

contadino said:


> Coffee and cake in a bike shop would be some sort of nirvana... Envious doesn't even come close to describing my feelings on that.



My LBS has a whole cafe built into it!


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> My LBS has a whole cafe built into it!


And mine has!


----------



## arch684 (3 Dec 2015)

Other than Halfords my lbs is 12 miles away.He only deals in used bikes,parts and repairs but he charges like a wounded rhino.would never buy from him


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Dec 2015)

A lot round here. Leisure lakes has friendliest staff and most helpful, wheelbase is ok and many more besides. Price wise leisure lakes not too bad and have good sales. Great stock and always what I want available so big thumbs up for them


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2015)

Drago said:


> Yes. They just reopened after a huge refrurb and are now a premier giant dealer. Planning to nimble down next week for a coffee and biscuit on their sofa, and doubtless my wallet will appear in my hand.


if you are talking about Pinks @Drago they have always been very good but not local enough for me 

My local bike shop is great run by Father and son both stuck in the past in many ways but great at doing the repairs i need doing and very fair on prices , just need to prize a nice original Raleigh Trent Sports out of the shop


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2015)

I don't have a LBS 
Nearest one is in town, about 4 miles away or Halfords one mile away.
The one in town has a really good reputation, but is of course very busy.
I tend to do stuff myself, or take it to the part time mechanics in the local bike community hubs - or buy another bike 
As I don't have much time and I'm a slow mechanic there is always something wrong with a bike of mine!


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2015)

My "local bike shop" has changed over the years. Used to be one in Leeds, then on the outskirts of Bradford and now a bit closer to home. Town centre. My location hasn't changed though.
The one in Leeds closed, the one in Bradford went too high end(for me). Current one, has seen the majority of my cycle(one upto four wheels) repairs for the last 15 years. Also the last three bikes bought came from them.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> My lbs is rubbish, tells me he won't touch carbon bikes, no up to date stock, tries to fob customers off with 2nd hand parts at silly prices, not impressed!! I get all the parts I need through online shops as well as all my cycle gear.


Which end, top or bottom? No names.


----------



## steve50 (3 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Which end, top or bottom? No names.



Bottom, by the footie ground.


----------



## Leodis (4 Dec 2015)

i've used a couple in Leeds Crosstrax have recently been fantastic when I had a warranty claim on a bike from Germany and needed work doing. I also used another in South Leeds who offered collection/delivery from home which was great for me as I don't drive, they took three weeks to do a M check, charge me £55 and not fix the fault or even diagnose it, proper cowboys.


----------



## Hitchington (4 Dec 2015)

I do. Jozef's Cycles in Peckham http://jozkovbycikel.webnode.sk

Lovely couple (Jozef and Suzie). Polite, honest and great work keeping my LHT in tip top condition.


----------



## ozboz (4 Dec 2015)

Yes ..... and ...... No
One local shop , big time cannondale dealer , did a service on my MTB , not very good and so called replaced parts were not replaced , front mech dropping chain both ways ,as it cost over £200 not happy , got l loads of condescending bull when I took it back , lhowever , through recommendation went to another local , today bought new bike off him , no bull , good deal , and good to deal with , so can't write them , find a genuine one, happy ending !


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2015)

Richmond and the surrounds are full of bike shops


----------



## ozboz (5 Dec 2015)

Got my new Surley from the bikeshop in Richmond Station, nice bloke Ashley the owner , the other one That did the shoddy work etc I won't mention , the shop near Ricmond Bridge is very helpfull , I was in a local Evans today , needed a new helmet , lock and lights , maybe a saddle , he tried to push the most expensive stuff , and stuff I didn't even ask for !!
Left to him is have walked out looking like Wiggins grandad ! You would have thought the sight of my surley would suggest that I'm a tourer not a racer !!


----------



## marcg868 (5 Dec 2015)

Ewood Cycles is my local. About 2.5 miles away. Handy for spares. 

Cotton Town bikes is a good local mechanic less than a mile away. 

Mk Cycles in Bolton Great service and pleasant staff about 9 miles away. 

Evans Cycles Preston drop in here if I need lubes and cleaning stuff. 15 miles away hand for if I need stuff after work. 

Merlin Cycles I order the majority of my stuff (clothing, spares upgrades) from here. 10 miles away. Always pleasant and some fancy stuff.


----------



## stephec (5 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> My lbs has closed down now. They were fairly priced for parts and accessories but said that I didn't need a new chain when they serviced my old bike and weren't interested in investigating the creaky peddles. I took it to Evans, Trafford who were fantastic. They have since sorted out the gears on my new bike that the shop I bought it from couldn't get right. Whenever I have called in they have always been friendly, helpful and courteous. It's the easiest lbs for me to cycle to.
> The best lbs I've been to recently that fixed my bike after my crash isn't local at all, it's Pop-up Bikes in the city centre and you can get coffee and cake too.


I don't know if you live near where you work but, have you ever been to Geoff Smith on St Helens Road?

He's always been good with me.


----------



## Mireystock (6 Dec 2015)

Although not the nearest to me, I use a bike shop in Ross (Revolution Cycles.) I've found them to be very good, and reasonably priced too.


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2015)

stephec said:


> I don't know if you live near where you work but, have you ever been to Geoff Smith on St Helens Road?
> 
> He's always been good with me.



. 
Thanks for that. I've googled directions and it's 6 miles away, so not too bad. Do you need to book your bike in for work in advance?


----------



## subaqua (6 Dec 2015)

best one by me closed down last year ( Bikeworks) was 2 mins from home and was stunningly good. 

Biketrax wanstead is hit and miss and last time they trued a wheel for me handed me back just the wheel. no tyre tube , rim tape or skewer. happens often apparently as i have heard somebody else say the same. big sell every time i go there. 

there is one in leyton on York road but again not too hot.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2015)

I have aa few, none are my nearest but I go where I know I'll get the service and price that works for me.


----------



## Winnershsaint (6 Dec 2015)

Used mine on Friday. Service for the Cube. Like some others I ride bikes and can't be arsed to mess around in the cold fettling them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Dec 2015)

Yes..as much as i can..Rutland Cycles are big in the area.
i use CRC and other on line too..but i like shopping in the shop,its worth the extra as a rule.


----------



## Cold (6 Dec 2015)

Only for wheel problems everything else I do myself and buy everything from the internet.


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2015)

Mine is 2.5 miles away and is pretty good, I buy my bikes from there and always get good service/advice.

Do most of my own maintenance and repairs though so only buy bits from there if I need them in a hurry, which I rarely do.


----------



## stephec (6 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> .
> Thanks for that. I've googled directions and it's 6 miles away, so not too bad. Do you need to book your bike in for work in advance?


He used to always have a sign on the door saying he couldn't take in any more repairs at that time.

He once told me though that it was there to stop people turning up on spec as he was always busy with repair work.


----------



## Mile195 (7 Dec 2015)

I do all my own servicing and repair work, but for parts my local is fairly well stocked.
I feel quite bad about having a moan about their prices on here some time ago. I've since realised that they're no more expensive than anywhere else, and when I went down there for bearings, races and a dust seal a few weeks ago the owner spent a great deal of time working out what whether or not I would be able to use the dust seal out of an old wheel I had at home (of a different model), since he didn't have a new one in stock.
Based on that I will definitely try to use them more often. Especially since the only close alternative is Halfords and I think most of us share the same opinion on their general standard of service...


----------



## biking_fox (7 Dec 2015)

MIx and match as I have inclination/time/money. Ken Foster's CycleLogic is my local. Bought my SS from there, and a few bits and pieces. Had a few services done too. OTOH there's quite abit I can do myself so do that with online purchases too, though I CBA a lot of the time and with 2 bikes its not such an issue if one's in the shop for a week.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2015)

biking_fox said:


> MIx and match as I have inclination/time/money. Ken Foster's CycleLogic is my local. Bought my SS from there, and a few bits and pieces. Had a few services done too. OTOH there's quite abit I can do myself so do that with online purchases too, though I CBA a lot of the time and with 2 bikes its not such an issue if one's in the shop for a week.


Bought my Cannondale from there, but it's too far to be my lbs, was a 5 mile walk to go pick it up


----------



## Hyslop (7 Dec 2015)

Whilst we are on this subject,if any of you use Scotby Cycles in Carlisle(onine presumably or else youd be aware)they have been flooded over this weekend.How badly isn't clear but if you have an order with them it might be best to give them a day or so grace if you can.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Dec 2015)

No names no pack drill but in the roadie bike shop nearest to my house I got a tsunami of attitude.


----------



## andyfraser (8 Dec 2015)

My nearest bike shop is Hargroves. Terrible place. They replaced a chain on my road bike. They didn't check the cassette so the chain skipped. I didn't know any better then to ask them to change the cassette. That's why I pay them. First time out the chain came off when I went from the big chain ring to the small chain ring. They didn't seem to want to sort it out so I eventually gave up and did it myself. When I got the chain off and compared it to the original it was too long. The chain hasn't come off since.

When I was replacing the cassette I needed a spacer. They told me I didn't. I definitely knew I did. After some arguing they tried to sell me one for £5 that was too wide, 3mm when I needed a 1mm.

Then there's the time the assistant manager refused to exchange a broken track pump because he didn't believe it was broken. Eventually the mechanic tested it and confirmed it was broken.

I do all my own maintenance now and buy everything online.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Dec 2015)

Well, attempted to order my new bike today at lbs. They are a Pashley dealer so should be able to order what I want even though they don't stock it, they said need to check and call me back. Didn't call me back so I called them, only to be advised to order a bike I would need to go into the store as they can't do it over the phone.  You just lost an order!
Called Halfords, ordered bike, even gave me the "web only" discount of £40.
They don't want a deposit, just pay on collection.
Thank you Tom @ Halfords.


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2015)

Yeah, the problems with half odds usually start after the order...


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2015)

Which reminds me... I snapped my prop stand Thursday night. Go into lbs on Friday, buy a two footed stand straight off the peg, £3.30 cheaper than half odds "web exclusive" (in other words, never in stock) price. Anglia Motor Cycles comes up gold again.


----------

